# Hirsch Solutions Offers New Tajima SAI Compact Embroidery Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Tajima SAI, available from Hirsch Solutions, provides advanced capabilities in a compact, entry-level embroidery machine that’s ideal for startup businesses and home use. 

The single-head, eight-needle unit sews at 800 SPM, has an 11.8-inch by 7.8-inch sewing field and weighs 82 pounds. With its sleek, portable design, easy-lift handles and 120V or 240V electrical requirements, the SAI is a great fit for retail and on-site mobile operations and more.

Features include a full-color touch screen control panel, an LED-lighted sewing field and a crosshair laser marker for easy, accurate design placement. The SAI has auto thread trimming and thread detection systems, as well as LAN, barcode and USB ports. Designs can be rotated and the start/stop position selected on screen and includes six on board fonts in 3 preset sizes. 

The SAI comes with two wide cap frames and two large and two small tubular frames, as well as Tajima Writer software, including 32 professionally digitized fonts, templates and more.

To learn more, go to Tajima - SAI.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to www.HSI.us.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

